# Who knew that PAR had a steam engine on their roster!



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Go to the four minute mark 






According to some of the comments on the video page, the turbo blew...


----------



## ALCOS4EVER (Jun 30, 2009)

That's just business as usual for Pan Am (Guilford). If another railroad disposes of their junk they will buy it for cheap money and use it. I remember ten years or so ago seeing a locomotive they had just purchased, I think it was a former NW unit. Possibly a GP-38 or GP-40. On the side of the cab was stenciled in white paint "Do not operate. Possibility of serious injury or death". This unit was operating and in a consist in Ayer, MA. They didn't even take the time to black out the warning.


----------



## Rob Snyder (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd say they scattered more than the turbo. Almost looks like it swallowed a couple of valves.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet...and all the more reason why it'll be a long time before I go sound equipped...be quite awhile before any system comes along that sounds like that video...:thumbsup:


----------

